# Suggestions: Honda HSS928AWD or Husqvarna ST 427T



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey all, 

New guy here and I have no snow blowing experience. I'll be picking up a snow blower as I moved in with my girlfriend and she'd previously been paying for a plow service. I'm in SE Michigan so we don't get a lot of snow like some areas of the state but I tend to be one of the 'buy more than you need, buy it once for a long time' kinda guys.

Driveway is long, flat asphalt but ends at a gravel/dirt road which is why I like the bucket height adjustment in the list below.

As noted in the title, I'm considering the Honda HSS928AWD or Husqvarna ST 427T. Both have key start and they're similar in price but feature wise the Husky has:

bigger engine
fuel injection
heated handles
easy bucket height adjustment
track drive (nerd factor of having treads)
like the bar for mounting another light if I want (cosmetic)
Honda advantages:

Honda reputation for reliability
wheels which are a little simpler mechanically
bigger fuel tank (1.3 gal vs .95 gal Husky)
fuel gauge

I'm torn on which one to get. The Husky is a relatively new model, Honda's had many years of refining the 928 though. What does everyone think?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would give a long hard look at the HSS928T.a track Honda.


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

I have, but that only removes the lack of tracks from the Honda option. Well that and the bucket adjustment I suppose.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If you have it narrowed down to these two machines, I would definitely choose the Honda.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The Honda is a good machine. I have an HSS928AWD and wish I got the tracks. They really help make the job a lot easier when the snow is deeper. Remember, this is a 20-30 year machine for you, if you buy the Honda, so get what you really want. The Honda starts every time, even after 6 months. I do use non-ethanol fuel and think that helps. I charge the battery every 6 months and so far, it just needs about 30 minutes on the charger.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Miles said:


> The Honda is a good machine. I have an HSS928AWD and wish I got the tracks. They really help make the job a lot easier when the snow is deeper. Remember, this is a 20-30 year machine for you, if you buy the Honda, so get what you really want. The Honda starts every time, even after 6 months. I do use non-ethanol fuel and think that helps. I charge the battery every 6 months and so far, it just needs about 30 minutes on the charger.


I'm assuming you have a flat driveway and that is why you got the wheeled version? The OP states he has a flat area. People like wheels cause easier to move around and no height adjustment needed. My only Honda for years was a wheeled HS624 that is great. However I did have problems with the berm left behind by the plow ( EOD) . It would ride up .

Now I just use my old tracked HS80 for EOD and deeper snow,

As for which one I would prefer..........can't say. Have no experience with Husky. Everyone I know with the Honda HSS928 is fairly happy with it. Not sure if you would have to re-jet the carb for more power. If your snowfall is fairly light and you keep the chute and augers coated with Fluid Film or something similar you may not need to re-jet. 

The nice thing about Honda is you get a 3 year warranty. Not sure about Husky.


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

Husky has a 3 yr full coverage on theirs for Consumer use.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Neither, lol. Michigan is Toro country
*28" (71 cm) Power TRX HD Commercial Snow Blower 1428 OHXE (38890)*
Toro Commercial TRX


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

I considered the 1428 OHXE also. I like the quick-stick thing being single manual vs the slower electric control on the Honda and the two different controls for the Husky.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree, Toro seems to have developed one of the slickest operating chute controls. IMHO


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

My driveway does have an incline, but I got the wheeled version so I could wheel it inside the garage if it ever broke down or broke a shear pin. (It never has in four winters.) I asked my yardman about the wheeled versions and he said he never had problems doing my driveway with a wheeled machine. But, at 65, it would be nice not to have to wrestle with the machine at the end of the driveway pile. The tracked machines motor right through the piles. The wheeled machines want to ride up and you need some muscle to keep them from riding up.


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

Something just dawned on me: Is there a minimum required snow depth for these bigger machines? Do they work well enough if there's only 3-4 inches of snow?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, they work with 3-4 inches of snow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

FuzzyBobMichigan said:


> Something just dawned on me: Is there a minimum required snow depth for these bigger machines? Do they work well enough if there's only 3-4 inches of snow?


anything less than 8 inches i use a single stage Honda. love them. fast and easy. now you gotta a whole nother thing to think about........

arent ya glad ya axed?


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

Thanks Miles/Orangputeh... yeah it's not often we get a LOT of snow in SE Michigan so figured I'd ask. Always better to have more machine than you need though.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

In 2017 I bought a new Honda HSS928 and it did nothing but clog. I did not want to re-jet the carburetor or change the chute so I returned it back to the dealer. I then bought a Husqvarna ST324P and am very happy with its performance.


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

What type of snow was clogging it, slushy or even powdery?


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

i think your over thinking things, cause i dont think you can go wrong either way,

no matter which one you pick you will be happy, and when your using it i highly doubt you are going to be thinking about the machine you did not purchase

no matter which one you buy, if you take care of it properly, it should last a lifetime


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

Snow was bit slushy, but not a very wet snow and it repeatedly clogged the chute solid. The 324 husqvarna has no problem with the same type of snow, it throws the same type of snow about 20 feet, the lighter snow about 40 feet and has not clogged yet after 3 years.
The 324 is a wheeled, hydrostatic 24 inch snowblower. The Honda HSS928 was a track drive, 28 inch hydrostatic snowblower.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, my 2016 Honda HSS928AWD clogged with wet snow until I had the newer chute retrofitted. Now, it is fine and last winter, the snow was so wet and slushy that it was spitting out bricks of solidified snow. But it did not clog! I think that the newest machines have the revised chute. I have not replaced the carb jet with a bigger one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> In 2017 I bought a new Honda HSS928 and it did nothing but clog. I did not want to re-jet the carburetor or change the chute so I returned it back to the dealer. I then bought a Husqvarna ST324P and am very happy with its performance.


do you have a picture?


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> Snow was bit slushy, but not a very wet snow and it repeatedly clogged the chute solid. The 324 husqvarna has no problem with the same type of snow, it throws the same type of snow about 20 feet, the lighter snow about 40 feet and has not clogged yet after 3 years.





Miles said:


> Yes, my 2016 Honda HSS928AWD clogged with wet snow until I had the newer chute retrofitted. Now, it is fine and last winter, the snow was so wet and slushy that it was spitting out bricks of solidified snow. But it did not clog! I think that the newest machines have the revised chute. I have not replaced the carb jet with a bigger one.


Guessing the new chute is the solve for clogging. I'll admit that I wondered how heavy stuff would be handled and I guess this answers it.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> do you have a picture?



Here are a couple of pictures what I use a snowblower to clear.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Honda if you can afford it. I dislike the lack of Parts Support for Husqvarna Snowblowers. Nothing worse than getting the dreaded "NLA" when sourcing that one needed part


----------



## FuzzyBobMichigan (Sep 7, 2020)

Jackmels said:


> Honda if you can afford it. I dislike the lack of Parts Support for Husqvarna Snowblowers. Nothing worse than getting the dreaded "NLA" when sourcing that one needed part


Guessing they discontinue parts faster than other brands?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Agree, Toro seems to have developed one of the slickest operating chute controls. IMHO


Yes Toro does have a nice non-electric chute setup. Here's a thread about Honda chute issues, just out of warranty, ugh.Chute troubles


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I have not had any problem with the chute motor, but did have other problems with this early 2016 HSS928AWD. Early models did have some chute-clogging problems and transmission-slowing problems that have been fixed in later years. Honda should have spent more time debugging the new machines before putting them out on the market. Honda's engines are well-built and always start. The snow machine is assembled in North Carolina, U.S.A.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

So, whaddidya Buy?


----------

